# Is my baby Reign look like a true pit?



## Aimeeshweet (Aug 6, 2017)

I got her at just 8 weeks after she was rehomed or so they said. I saw an add on craigslist and wanted to save her from going somewhere terrible in the ghetto where her first owners were selling her.
I never asked any questions about the bloodline or the parents, i was just too excited to meet her! I grew up around some amazing dogs i had known to be pitbulls with or without papers and i know she looks like one to me. 
People keep telling me she is a 'rednose' which i see many on here (GP) say is just a coat color? Could anyone elebrate and explain if she is really considered a rednose becuase i have read they cannot have blue eyes.
My main question here isnt to specify what bloodline she is per se, or even if she is or if red nose pits really exist, i want to know if she looks like both her parents were mostly pitbull. 
I want to know if i should expect my dog to grow up looking half boxer for example...
I have heard some people mention her looking boxer-esque, but i think thats mostly from her color.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Reign - that's a great name! Just for the record, she could be anything but IMHO, I don't see a "boxer" type look to her at this point.

~Jess


----------

